# Sneaky Peeing!



## GERIC (May 31, 2011)

Hi! Wondering if anyone can help me out? 

Oso was 2 in February and we resued him in March. He had a few accidents (both #1 and #2) when we first brought him home but I attributed that to him getting adjusted. He is now on a schedule and gets walked at least 4 times a day and has access to the backyard once during the day as well. For a while I thought the accidents had stopped, well at least the pooping did, but I am still finding pee when I get home from work or if we leave him for a few hours on the weekend. We have never caught him in the act but I can see and unfortunately smell the urine. What can I do to prevent him from eliminating in the house? I thought 4 times a day was ample enough time outside to relieve himself. HELP!

THANKS in advance,
Geri


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

is it puddle or is he marking the walls etc, 

have you concidered crating him when you are out for any longer than an hour.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would suggest the crate too.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

A)Has he been castrated ??? - If you have a girl "in season" within 200-300 yards around you - then all "entire" dogs will scent mark as a natural reaction. Scent is normally strong smelling than wee itself.

B) As a rescue dog - do you know much of his history ? It may be that he does not fully understand that part of his toilet training - I would suggest that you re-visit toilet training again (but it takes time).

Stephen


----------



## GERIC (May 31, 2011)

Good morning! 

We know that Oso was neutered back in February of this year. Other than that, all we have are his papers from the breeder and his vaccination records, we don't have much history on him. He lived with a family who were going through a divorce and they gave that reason for surrendering him to the shelter. 

He is lifting his leg on certain pieces of furniture and puddling in different areas as well (mostly on the carpet).

I do not have a crate for him but many people have suggested it and I think this is the route I will have to go  I am not especially crazy about crating my dogs, I have never had the need to do it in the past and I just feel it is so confining for them. Others disagree with me saying the dogs feel like the crate is their safe haven! I am not sure how Oso will react given he has not been exposed to a crate in his lifetime. 

Geri


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Geri,

If he was neutered back in Feb - when 2 or nearly 2 - he would have already developed an "adult brain" because of the adult hormones present - so he would still react to girls in season and would even "have a go" if near one - and would even tie if left to it. (We normally suggest - and only suggest - that a puppy is castrated at around 10 months old - especially if you have no intention of mating with him - at that age he keeps a lot of his "puppy" qualities as the adult brain is not fully formed by then.

If there are no girls in season - then if he is lifting his leg for a second or two every now and again - it could just be scent marking - to actually "claim" his surroundings (changing owners would be a big change too for him - and he could be feeling insecure !) - normally a wee is less often but with longer flow).

I would personally start toilet training all over again - and make it fun x

"Crating" to a dog is NOT what human brains automatically think - it is NOT a punishment - it is NOT a horrible place - to a dog (puppy) it is viewed as a SAFE place / a haven and it is THEIR space - more often than not - a crate trained puppy will put itself to bed during the day at times.
THOUGH - I would personally not look to resort to crate training your dog at that age - as it would have to be tackled in a very systematic; controlled and sensitive way. He would not take kindly to it - and it could cause more stress and more longer terms issues.
With a puppy - it is accepted as the norm at lot quicker - all part of being in a new family.

Hope that helps.

Stephen xx


----------



## GERIC (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the repsonses but now I am more confused!

Oso was neutered before I adopted him so I had no control over that. There are no female dogs in our area but that is not to say he won't pass one on the street while we are out walking. Does that count?

Also, Stephen you mention that you wouldn't start to use a crate with Oso at his age (2 years-4 months). So, there are a lot of mixed suggestions . . . crate vs. don't crate! UGH, what's a girl to do?

Geri


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes - You know men - any woman who smells right is fair game - so yes - passing one in the street would kick-in a chemical instinct.

We would suggest you work sensitively with your dog - as there is no real one right or wrong way as such - and gaining Oso's trust is the key. Patience; perseverance and vent any frustrations along the way on here - not at Oso.

The crate could work - but you would need to put a lot of extra effort in with him (gently getting him used to it - making it fun to be in it - having his water in it and feeding him in it - putting his bed in it and making it a nice place - once you have his trust - close the door for a while - whilst with him again praise is good and reassuring. I only said that I wouldn't take that route - because it will need you to be consistent from the word go and not give it a go and then slacken the "intent" - the more effort and attainment you put in - will result in a better bond with your dog.
Stephen x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

One of my sons dogs a rescue border collie would pee mark in the house if give the chance. So it was back to basic house training and a lot of patients but he got there. He was 2 when he go him , he's 10 now and the most layed back dog you could meet.


----------

